# Dandruff



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a 10 wk old black puppy and I've noticed he has flakes like dandruff. I have him a bath with puppy shampoo and still has flakes. What can I do? Should I change food or what? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

How often do you bathe? Cain had those when he was younger but he had to stay with our groomer for a while ad she over bathed him. Now he gets one once a month and I haven't had the dandruff come up.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I noticed with Odin when he was on the crappy food before I switched him to Acana his skin was really dry and flaky and if I waited too long to give him a bath then his fur would get super oily. Now that he's on better food I don't have either problem. What are u feeding? Perhaps switching to a grain free or better quality food would be helpful.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

add fish oil or salmon oil to his food.


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks I've only given him a bath once. And he's eating Science diet puppy for large breeds. Il look into a better food. Thanks everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to be a groomer and if you don't throughly rinse the shampoo, the flakes will happen. And like the others said, he probably needs to be on a better food. 

**the bully breeds are not large breed dogs, regular puppy food is what they need, definitely not large breed


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I would add fish oil to kibbles and maybe bath him in oatmeal not a shampoo. Def not large breed and maybe think about swapping to a grain free food. IF there is an allergy it might be the start.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah what Coach said! these breeds are not considered large breed. and science diet is prolly one of the worst foods out there. they just got a permit to put plastic in their kibble! dogs dont need plastic for their nutrition, hell they dont need corn either and thats the main ingredient in science diet.

id bet money thats whats dryin out ur pups skin. heres a thread to get u started http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok thanks everyone will def look into it. An really wow not large breed puppy food the vets tech is who recommended the large breed science diet. Maybe time for a new vet &#128563;

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

JenJen said:


> Ok thanks everyone will def look into it. An really wow not large breed puppy food the vets tech is who recommended the large breed science diet. Maybe time for a new vet &#128563;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


oh yeah for sure! large breed is like mastiff, dane, rott, maybe even lab. pit bulls should average between 40-65 pounds and dont have the bone structure of the large breeds. and dont get confused with the 100+ "pit bull" wanna bes that usually have some mastiff blood in them.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Vets are typically not animal nutritionists. We like to believe that they know everything about our pet's well being but really it's like general practice for dogs - few are actual specialists. Plus they make their money by treating ailments and sad to say, the better the food, the healthier the dog which means the less money vets will make. In addition, Science Diet pays vets to promote their feed which is why you always see the Science Diet swag covering most surfaces in a vet's office.


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

That's very true I always see science diet everywhere in vet offices! And totally makes sense healthy dog = less money for vets! Thanks for the info def searching for a better food for champ tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

JenJen said:


> That's very true I always see science diet everywhere in vet offices! And totally makes sense healthy dog = less money for vets! Thanks for the info def searching for a better food for champ tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


good! im glad that we could help! feed stores and tractor supply stores actually tend to have the better foods. u can also check out Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com too!


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok I live in Los Angeles so il prolly have to do a little searching for a feed store lol I'm sure we have some around here somewhere. Thanks again I appreciate all the help. &#128522;

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

JenJen said:


> Ok I live in Los Angeles so il prolly have to do a little searching for a feed store lol I'm sure we have some around here somewhere. Thanks again I appreciate all the help. &#128522;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


yeah im up in sacramento, a lil more country. but hey my cousin lives in Orange county and owns a horse... so theres gotta be a feed store somewheres! LOL


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol I'm sure I can stumble across one out towards riverside or what not. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Look for a shampoo that is made for dandruff for dogs. This will help some. Do not over bath him. And I think that it sounds like he may need some sort of oil in his diet to help him get over the dryness. I know that salmon oil is great for this so you should look into this.


----------

